# October Challenge #1: HALLOWWEEEENNNN!!!



## Juneplum (Oct 4, 2005)

Okay gals and boys! This halloween challenge is based on the FAB halloween looks on the MAC website here: 

http://www.maccosmetics.com/template...=CATEGORY15484

Show us your your recreation of any one of those looks and post it!! Ready, set, GO!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks for the suggestion Pei!!!


----------



## missytakespics (Oct 4, 2005)

can we do a past mac halloween look or does it have to be a current 2005 look?


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 4, 2005)

of course u can do a past MAC halloween look!!


----------



## Green Eyes (Oct 4, 2005)

I have never done any of the challenges - I think this one will be great - I cant wait to see what people do!!!! Great challenge!


----------



## pinkmilk (Oct 6, 2005)

*Cheetah Girl, Mermaid and Mask...*

BOO!... I did this on me and my best friend while we were bored and didn't want to read our homework. 

Me, The Cheetah Girl:











Shiny-ness and pimple!!! ahahah oh well...

My Best Friend The Mermaid:







And A Mask:


----------



## anuy (Oct 6, 2005)

Omg I Love That!!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 6, 2005)

that is sooo friggin pretty! You're really talented!


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 6, 2005)

WOW!!!! u r talented gilrie! looks GREAT!!


----------



## user4 (Oct 6, 2005)

i LOVE the mask!!!


----------



## KiKizworld (Oct 7, 2005)

I love the last one!!!!!!!


----------



## badpenny (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, great job!


----------



## user2 (Oct 7, 2005)

OK I tried it!!

That's the Original: "Like Day & Night"





It's not as good as pinkmilks but it took me over 30 minutes so I might give it a shot!






I used:
_for the sun_
some cheap red H&M e/s
Coppering e/s
Chrome Yellow e/s
lots of Mixing Medium

_for the right side_
Platinum metal pigment
Steel Blue pigment

*hides because she is scared that she gets slapped*


----------



## aquarius11 (Oct 7, 2005)

Way to go, girls!!!!  Looks like fun....too bad I don't have a camera yet....I want to post a FOTD sooooo bad.  Well, maybe Santa will be good to me this year and drop off a camera down my chimney!!!!


----------



## nerdalicious (Oct 8, 2005)

This is a really awful attempt, but I figured I'd post it anyway since it took sooo long. I tried this one:














I used:
Milani Kohl liner to do a basic outline of everything.
MAC Dark Soul to fill in the black spots.
Milani Atlantis+Colorevolution #13 for the blue
Jessie's Girl Eye Dust in purple (no color names, found at rite-aid)+colorevolution #13+milani liner for lips.

The rest is just leftover from todays m/u but with Dark Soul dusted underneath.


----------



## user3 (Oct 8, 2005)

nerdalicious You did a great job!!!!


----------



## user3 (Oct 8, 2005)

*Everyone that has posted a halloween look has done a wonderful job!!!!*







I am actually doing several different looks. I am trying to find one I like for Halloween.  I didn't do this one like I should because I rushed it.

I will be adding the others  to this post as I do them. I am going to do a butterfly one next.

Anyways here is the Temptress







I changed the top spike things around a bit I should have done them thin like the MAC pic. I also should have made the mask closer to my eyes and I need to do more shading and blending. But here is what I have for the first look.... 







Here is my 2nd attempt. I am about to give up I just can't find a look I really like to wear to take my son trick or treating.











Here is the look


----------



## user2 (Oct 8, 2005)

Wow they're great!

It's funny because when you see those looks they look so easy but my major problem was my nose!


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 8, 2005)

WOW! u girls have done an awesome job! i love 'em all!


----------



## stacey (Oct 8, 2005)

great job girls! i LOVE the orange/yellow/blue mask! here's mine. this took me a long time... man, I'm hungry now!































The pictures are crappy quality because my digi is only 2.1 mpx, so sorry! And the flash makes everything look.. I guess odd.


----------



## mel0622 (Oct 8, 2005)

those are great stacey!! you should post that on the myspace makeup skills group!


----------



## stacey (Oct 8, 2005)

MAC Halloween will probablly be the next challenge on the 15th


----------



## user4 (Oct 10, 2005)

oh wow... all u girls did an amazing job!!! love them!!!


----------



## xx_beauty (Oct 10, 2005)

WOW stacey those are amazing. they really look just like the pictures. awesome job!!


----------



## Kristen (Oct 12, 2005)

WOAAAH!!! They're all so amazing! I was just looking at the halloween looks.. and i was like wow.. are these even POSSIBLE to do? I guess they are!


----------



## Chelsea (Oct 17, 2005)

Ohh I am so excited to try one


----------



## hazelinsight (Oct 21, 2005)

everyone looks great. I love the looks on everyone!!!!


----------



## asjdfkl (Oct 23, 2005)

I love looking at these! So much talent on Specktra. <3

Well, this is my first FOTD. A pretty bizarre choice, but I just did this as a quick runthrough for Halloween and haven't seen anybody else do it yet. Please excuse the crappy webcam.

Here's what I was going for...



















I think I may stick more to the MAC look next time. The stitches are just too fun. And I have to return the darkest fdt I used, it's way too red. Anyone have suggestions on how to make this better?

Edit: Woopsy daisy! Wonder how long those pictures had been down.


----------



## Pei (Oct 23, 2005)

asjdfkl,

That's awesome!

It'll be even better if u can apply more red onto the stitches.


----------



## asjdfkl (Oct 23, 2005)

Thank you so much! Yeah, I'm still working on what I should use for the red. It's more dramatic than the pictures show due to bad lighting and all. I used New York Apple l/s for it, actually. Gotta be creative when on a low budget. Hehe.


----------



## Jude (Oct 23, 2005)

So I wake up and find out that my face has been stitched together and um; jaundice is setting in.  Needless to say... I am going through a few emotions


----------



## oriGINAl (Oct 23, 2005)

Jude your pictures are awesome, the look is great and your expressions are awesome!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 23, 2005)

You did a stunning job, Jude! It -really- looks cool!


----------



## Jude (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks guys!  I smudged the forehead and was so bummed but I fugured, what the hell, it is all in fun anyway. 

(((((hugs)))))


----------



## user4 (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_So I wake up and find out that my face has been stitched together and um; jaundice is setting in.  Needless to say... I am going through a few emotions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

































_

 

jude, u r too fraking funny!!! but i see with all the crazy emotions u still had time to make ur eyes look perfect!!! lol


----------



## Jude (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_jude, u r too fraking funny!!! but i see with all the crazy emotions u still had time to make ur eyes look perfect!!! lol_

 
LOL... you punk!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My eyemakeup was done *before* the mad scientist patchworked my face!  Thank god he was careful and didn't smudge anything!



((((((((hugs)))))))))


----------



## tinkerbell (Oct 24, 2005)

Jude...That is AWESOME!! It really looks like you have stiches in your face...Wow...I loved it! BTW, your nail polish looks great, mind if I ask the color?? Thanks...I love seeing your pic's!


----------



## stacey (Oct 24, 2005)

jude you're insane. love it!


----------



## asjdfkl (Oct 24, 2005)

Yay for Jude! Now I get to steal all your ideas and make mine better when Halloween comes.


----------



## khadijah (Oct 24, 2005)

Those stitches are awesome! It really scares me


----------



## V2LUCKY (Oct 24, 2005)

Everyone has done such a great job! I wish I was that talented to do one, maybe I should post on the "makeup dont's" challenge.


----------



## gis08 (Oct 25, 2005)

omg, every single one are amazing!! 

and Jude, love the first pic!!


----------



## hazelinsight (Oct 25, 2005)

i love them all.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 28, 2005)

man u guys are super talented! i love 'em all!!


----------



## ms.criss (Oct 28, 2005)

this was an awesom challenge , everyone did great and it looked like a lot of fun


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 28, 2005)

OMG.  You guys are freaking awesome.. I am going to have to try one now.


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Oct 31, 2005)

yay! i did this one too!!


----------



## mel0622 (Nov 6, 2005)

ok this is really really really late but i didnt wanna feel left out.






oh yeah this was this was at the end of the day too so just bare with it lol.


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 29, 2006)

great


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2006)

Gorgeous


----------

